# Allow me to introduce myself ;)



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, first let me be the first to welcome you to the forum!! And second, you have such a gorgeous horse!!! I love everything about him!!! I love reining too,and believe that wether or not you are gonna show in reining, that every horse should be trained in reining no matter what they're gonna be doing. Again, welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Smart Chic (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks! 

He is a looker, isn't he? When I bought him he was an ugly duckling..

cute foal










ugly duckling:wink:










Reining rules!


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh wow! what a cute foal! I love it when they're all shaggy like that. I think a lot of horses go through that awkward, ugly stage....but he is so stunning now!!! have you had him since he was a baby?


----------



## Smart Chic (Aug 22, 2010)

I bought him when he was 10 months old, he was born in France, and was imported to the Netherlands.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow!! what a trip for him to take! Isn't it wonderful having a horse when they're that young? You two must have an incredible bond.... I bought my arab when he was 2-ish.....and we had such an incredible bond....I miss him terribly though...


----------



## Smart Chic (Aug 22, 2010)

That's a 15 hour drive... Europe is smaller then America 

I love him very much yes, but he isn't the easiest of quarters... not as cool as the are stated to be... lol...

But I'm very glad I've had him since he was so young.. you get to know them so well!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, What a Beautiful horse you have! 
I have a quarter horse too.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

WELCOME!! Im drewling over your horse GORGOUS!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome to the forum. I have to say that Morris is one of the most stunning horses I have seen in a while, he has such a lovely rich color. I am so jealous of all you folks who have such photogenic horses. All mine ever want to do is just stand around LOL.

Lots of QH are pretty mellow and easy but when you get deep in the performance lines (like your boy), they can get much more challenging.


----------



## Smart Chic (Aug 22, 2010)

Thnx all!

 He likes to show of a bit! lol..

I like his colour very mucht too, I'm not very in to buttermilk buckskins... though they can be gorgeous also...

He's got a lot of blood in his pedigree, but when i bought him I didn't read in to it a lot.. I just fell in love with him, looking like the scarecrow he was then... 

later on I found he would be somewhat challeling to work with! lol..


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous horse! He's a big boy at only 3 years old too!! Oh, and send your photographer out my way please!!!


----------



## Smart Chic (Aug 22, 2010)

He looks bigger in the pics then he is!

And the photographer Rocks! her name is Gera Hoving!


----------

